# PA/NJ GETiN Lucky WEd & FRI???



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

wats everybody thinkin for wed and friday... suposed to come right across and thru Pa and Nj and hopefully leave sumthing to plow... whats everyone thinkin for this week...payup


----------



## fatboyNJ (Dec 22, 2007)

you just jinxed it....lolj/k

hopefully we get summin, im not even concerned about it for myslef more fo rmy father can make more money, he pulled 10 hours the last joke of a storm....if we get real snow he'll be at the lot for a day or so


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)




----------



## 2dogs2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Seeing is believing !! They haven't predicted a storm right yet this season.


----------



## vanwhyjr (Sep 14, 2004)

It's already down too just flurries for today. Lets see how much they reduce it for Friday. I hope it stays all snow though. My salt supply can't handle much more of that Sleet and freezing rain crap!!! :realmad:


----------

